# Hahahahaha <evil laugh>



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

So on Friday while I was still on Kindlewatch, I called up DH to ask him about something. He asks if my Kindle had arrived yet, I told him the UPS status. He then started asking me about this board because one of his co-workers was in the market for a Kindle. And DH told him I got a refurb...

Fast forward to the weekend when he tells me that this co-worker wanted one because of the Oprah show but had put off ordering one and was now shooting himself in the foot. And gave DH an evil look when he had inquired over my status. LOL

(Hopefully he isn't reading this.)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

OH NO!!  Kindle Koveting!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Or Kindlenvy!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

***Shares your evil laugh! HAHAHAHAHA!***

I'm so evil...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LMAO...funny stuff *


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I got to admit, Mom133d, I've done that evil laugh.  I got my Anabel two weeks ago, shortly before the delivery date jumped out to 13 weeks.  Even though I feel bad for everyone who is waiting, I'm secretly doing the Kindle Dance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

kim said:


> I got to admit, Mom133d, I've done that evil laugh. I got my Anabel two weeks ago, shortly before the delivery date jumped out to 13 weeks. Even though I feel bad for everyone who is waiting, I'm secretly doing the Kindle Dance.


Me to


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Now that is scary!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


>


I sure am glad the squirrels around here are armed!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Hrrrmmmm... squirrel..... cat.... squirrel... cat...... I wonder how it will turn out.  Anyone taking bets?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep the squirrels are getting out of hand in this area.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ROTFLOL!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep that's Duke Barkwalker and Obi wan Granola taking on the evil Darth Limbsplitter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

My only response.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My only response.


...soon I'm gonna be a Jedi...

LOL

love Al


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Do I win?

Does it matter?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

you must.  My stupid work computer wont open that picture


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> you must. My stupid work computer wont open that picture


Not a picture... a song!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

oh well I wont be able to open it until I get home in about 3 hours


shortly after that the mods will be here tossing cards and wearing hats and deleting all of our posts


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

back on topic....

mmmuuuwwwwaaaahhhhahaha (evil laugh)


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

I would also like to do an evil laugh for those who purchased Kindles on Ebay for $500+ when refurbs were/are avail for a lot less than that.  

*Muahahahahahhaha*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> I would also like to do an evil laugh for those who purchased Kindles on Ebay for $500+ when refurbs were/are avail for a lot less than that.
> 
> *Muahahahahahhaha*


No, I think that's more of a "nanny nanny boo boo" moment. . . . .

ann


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

You're right Ann,

Maybe this is off thread but...I'll do it anway:

NANNYNANNY BOO BOO!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> back on topic....
> 
> mmmuuuwwwwaaaahhhhahaha (evil laugh)


Don't make me post that .wav. 

Too late.

evil laugh


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^Vampy:  You're Shakespeare now.  You don't have to do that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I wont let silly 'titles' interfere with my posting pleasure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

But... but... it's sending me into an epileptic seizure!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

gaze into this, you'll feel better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh no! the Hypno toad!  you had you whip out the big guns again!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Keep it civil, gentlemen.

Thanks,

Leslie


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Keep it civil, gentlemen.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Leslie




We're being extremely civil. Having fun and lau--

*light bulb*

Oh. You mean the post you deleted.

It was civil too. Pointed, but civil.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Did I miss something?


----------

